# March 30 IASCA 1x - Spokane WA



## slammedsuburban (Jun 6, 2012)

IASCA 1x SQ/SPL
Saturday, March, 30

Aspen Sound 
7316 N Division 
Spokane, WA 99208

Entry is $25 for one format, $20 fo additional formats
SQ registration/judging starts at 9
SPL registration starts at 12.
Trophies for 1st & 2nd, medals for 3rd


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Will try and make it to this show. Looking forward to a fun season.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

I think I will try to make it out too. Maybe my car will be done by then.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

So I've never been to or competed in an event. Thinking about entering this one but not able to get any info from IASCA's site. What do I need to know if I decide to enter SQ?


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

You can just show up with your vehicle. They should have memberships, rule books and Competition CD's for sale at the show. 

The next two shows after the Spokane show will be more local for both of us. 

What I was told was: 
1x SQ only at Audio Northwest in Lacey on April 20, 
1x at Sound Werks in Marysville on April 21. 

Both of these shows should be really fun. 
I really enjoy the SQ only shows.


----------

